# [Installation]nForce2 s-ata non détecté

## SgW

Salut à tous,

j'ai un petit problème pour installer ma gentoo sur une Abit NF7-S (1 disque en S-ATA, deux en IDE)

j'installe la distribution sur un IDE, avec un W2K sur un S-ATA (avec le MBR dessus).

En utilisant GRUB pour faire le boot, j'ai un plantage, en utilisant lilo, pas de boot sur Gentoo mais W2K.

j'ai pourtant fait un emerge nforce-net

des suggestions?

----------

## SgW

bon j'ai recommencé une install, et maintenant j'ai une erreur de compilation du kernel...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## DuF

C'est quoi le lien dans ton premier thread avec l'emerge de nforce-net qui il me semble ne concerne que le module réseau ?

----------

## SgW

ben j'ai essayé d'avoir le plus de drivers possible (ethernet, audio, sata) j'ai trouvé que le nforce-net, et le silraid (qui ne veut même pas se lancer : modprobe silraid = module silraid non trouvé alors que celui-ci est bien présent...)

----------

## DuF

es-tu sûr que c'est bien ce module qu'il faut pour ta carte ? (limite en faisant une recherche sur le forum de nvidia tu devrais avoir une réponse, même si c'est de l'anglais).

Sinon est-ce que ton /usr/src/linux pointe bien vers ton noyau en cours d'utilisation ?

----------

## SgW

je suis en cours d'install donc je pointe bien sur le noyau..

ça fait 5 fois que je lance l'install pour raisons diverses (plantage de grub sur mon systeme, module net normal qui passe pas, lilo qui n'écris pas le mbr, coupure de courant en compil du kernel   :Sad:  )

après 8 heures de DL/Install au reboot j'ai :

```

Kernel Panic : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on 03.03

spurious 8259A interrupt IRQ7

```

j'ai installé sur partition primaire xfs ext3 et un reiserfs, avec un emerge de l'xfs et du reiserfs, et bien entendu une integration dans le use

----------

## DuF

Le support pour l'xfs, l'ext3 et le reiserfs est bien en dur dans le noyau et non en module ?

Sinon n'ayant pas de contrôleur raid, je te renvoie vers ce thread en anglais => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=57128&highlight=spurious+8259a+interrupt+irq7

A priori cela correspond exactement à ton problème.

----------

## SgW

le pb :

je n'arrive pas à finaliser l'install

1) pas de s-ata (Disque où j'ai mon MBR de W2K)

2) kernel panic ci-dessus

----------

## SgW

de plus j'ai vu un module silraid sur la rc4 mais le modprobe me dit "impossible de trouver le silraid"   :Shocked: 

----------

## DuF

Si tu comprends l'anglais, regarde ce thread => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69554&highlight=silraid

AMHA il contient tout ce dont tu as besoin pour faire ton installation (les paramètres à passer au boot pour prendre en compte le raid, etc...) en plus il est récent.

Et j'y lis entre autre : 

"4. ac-sources for the kernel (cause I haven't seen any other working with the Sil3112A)"

----------

## SgW

donc ça viendrait du kernel que j'ai choisi qui ne contient pas le S-ata? (gentoo-sources)

sinon pour le kernel panic tu as une idée?

merci de ton aide

----------

## SgW

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Si tu comprends l'anglais, regarde ce thread => https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69554&highlight=silraid
> 
> 

 

j'avais vu ce thread, le probleme c'est que je n'ai pas de /dev/ataraid   :Sad: 

----------

## SgW

j'ai installé comme suit :

```
boot : gentoo dodetect dokeymap dousb doataraid noraid smp cdcache
```

puis configuration de ma carte réseau, en DHCP (j'ai un routeur)

```
net-setup eth1
```

création des partitions, mountage :

```
mke2fs -j /dev/hda1

mkswap /dev/hda2

mkreiserfs /dev/hda3

mkswap /dev/hda2

swapon /dev/hda2

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda /mnt/gentoo/boot

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/gentoo/stage1*.tar.bz2

mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge sync
```

optimisation du compilateur

```
CFLAGS="-09 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -mmmx -m3dnow -msse -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -falign-labels=1 -falign-functions=16 -falign-loops=16 -falign-jumps=16 -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse -malign-double -funroll-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -frerun-loop-opt -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fprefetch-loop-arrays -fno-exceptions -fexpensive-optimizations"

CXXFLAGS=CFLAGS
```

création du bootstrap

```
cd /usr/portage

scripts bootstrap.sh
```

synchronisation des ebuilds 

```
emerge system

emerge mirrorselect

mirrorselect -a

emerge nforce-audio

emerge nforce-net

emerge ufed

ufed
```

avec ufed, sélection des USE

puis récupération et compilation du noyau

```
emerge sys-kernel/linux

make menuconfig

```

sélection des options à prendre en compte dans le noyau (dont reiserfs, ext2 et ext3, ataraid)

```

make dep  && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

choix du système de log, du planificateur de tâches, du réseau :

```
emerge sys-apps/metalog

rc-update add metalog default

emerge sys-apps/dcron

rc-update add dcron default

crontab /etc/crontab
```

ajout des systèmes de fichiers

```
emerge sys-apps/reiserfsprogs

emerge sys-apps/xfsprogs

rc-update add net.eth0 default

```

création du boot:

```
emerge lilo

/sbin/lilo

```

reboot :

```
etc-update

exit

cd /

unmount /mnt/gentoo/boot

unmount /mnt/gentoo/proc

unmount /mnt/gentoo/

reboot

```

----------

## Dom

 *SgW wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sinon pour le kernel panic tu as une idée?
> 
> 

 

Comme DuF te l'a demandé, est-ce que tu as bien compilé le support pour l'ext3, l'xfs, le reiserfs, etc (les systèmes de fichiers que tu utilises pour tes partitions) en dur dans le noyau (et non pas en modules) ?

Sinon ça n'a pas de rapport direct mais est-ce qu'il y en a qui utilisent -O9 comme niveau d'optimisation ? Je vois que c'est ce que tu as choisi SgW mais je me demande si tu ne risques pas d'avoir quelques problèmes avec quelque chose d'aussi agressif  :Confused: .

----------

## SgW

pour le O9 je ne pense pas que ça puisse poser de pb... 

sinon je ne comprends pas trop ta remarque Dom...

j'ai choisi les extensions ext2, ext3, reiserfs dans le 'make menuconfig' 

pui j'ai fait un emerge de ces extensions...

c'est bien ça qu'il fallait faire?

merci de vos réponses  :Razz: 

----------

## Dom

Excuse-moi je n'ai pas été très clair. Lorsque tu as fait "make menuconfig", tu as dû choisir le support des systèmes de fichiers que tu utilises pour tes partitions (ext3, reiserfs...). Si tu les actives en tant que modules, tu obtiens un kernel panic. C'est pour ça que je te demande si tu les as bien compilés en dur dans le noyau (si c'est le cas ton kernel panic ne vient pas de là).

----------

## SgW

pour les extensions, je les ai sélectionné avec le make menuconfig, puis j'ai fait un 

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot
```

donc c'est en dur dans le noyau non?

----------

## SgW

par contre pourquoi le 

```
modprobe silraid
```

 ne passe pas alors que je l'ai bien sur le CDLive?

----------

## Dom

 *SgW wrote:*   

> pour les extensions, je les ai sélectionné avec le make menuconfig, puis j'ai fait un 
> 
> ```
> make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
> 
> ...

 

Par forcément. Lors du "make menuconfig", lorsque tu "coches" une option, elle peut être activée en dur (*) ou en module (M).

Pour le "modprobe silraid", ce module est inclus dans le LiveCD ? Si oui tu es sûr de ne pas être dans l'environnement chrooté lorsque tu essaies de le charger ?

Au cas où tu pourrais poster les messages d'erreurs de "modprobe silraid" stp. Essaie éventuellement "insmod silraid" aussi.

----------

## SgW

Ok !!! oui c'est en "*"

----------

## yoyo

 *SgW wrote:*   

> pour les extensions, je les ai sélectionné avec le make menuconfig, puis j'ai fait un 
> 
> ```
> make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
> 
> ...

 

Pas nécessairement !!! Tu peux les sélectionner en modules (M) et pas dans le noyau (*) ...

Que donne un 

```
grep REISER /usr/src/linux/.config

grep XFS /usr/src/linux/.config 

grep EXT /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Si le système de fichier utilisé par ta partition "/boot" renvoie quelque chose du genre : "CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m" (pour du reiser), alors le support est en module (pas bon).

Par contre, si tu as "CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y" (toujours pour le reiser), alors le support est en dur (bon).

OUUPS, Dom a été plus rapide. Tant pis   :Wink: 

----------

## SgW

pour le silraid il est sur le liveCD mais sur le kernel "pre" pas sur le rc4...

j'ai listé les modules pour vérifier sa présence.

l'erreur du modprobe silraid est simplement "impossible de trouver le module"

EDIT : non je ne suis pas en chroot pour le modprobe   :Confused: Last edited by SgW on Mon Jul 28, 2003 9:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SgW

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *SgW wrote:*   
> 
> Que donne un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je testerais ça ce soir, j'ai pas ma machine sous la main là   :Embarassed: 

EDIT :

 :Arrow:  vu que j'ai déjà passé 8 heures pour toutes l'install, dl et compile, je n'ai pas envie de tout recommencer, donc que dois-je faire pour partir de l'install sachant que j'ai un kernel panic   :Question: 

----------

## Dom

 *SgW wrote:*   

> pour le silraid il est sur le liveCD mais sur le kernel "pre" pas sur le rc4...
> 
> j'ai listé les modules pour vérifier sa présence.
> 
> l'erreur du modprobe silraid est simplement "impossible de trouver le module"
> ...

 

Si tu as compilé toi-même ce module avec ton nouveau noyau il risque d'y avoir un problème pour le charger (versions différentes entre le noyau du LiveCD et le nouveau noyau). Essaye de le charger en spécifiant le chemin complet vers le module : 

```
insmod /path/to/silraid.o
```

. Au moins, il ne se plaindra plus de ne pas le trouver...

----------

## SgW

je ne connaissais pas le insmod, mais j'avais tester le modprobe avec le chemin complet...

----------

## SgW

je vais essayer le Kernel CK + patch 

il semble être tout désigné pour les nForce2

----------

## DuF

Tiens nous au courant, savoir si cela passe mieux avec ce noyau patché ou pas !

----------

## SgW

ouaip je commence l'install dans 1h30 environ...

PS : que dois-je faire pour ne pas repartir de zéro?

je mount les partitions, je mount le proc du CD?

----------

## Dom

Ca dépend de ce que tu as déjà fait. Si tu as déjà installé quelques trucs ne reformate pas tes partitions, suis le guide d'installation juste qu'au chroot et normalement tu peux ensuite repartir de là où tu t'étais arrêté.

----------

## SgW

Okay, c'est ce que je pensais

merci

----------

## SgW

 :Crying or Very sad:  ça passe pas

----------

## yoyo

 *SgW wrote:*   

>  ça passe pas

 

C'est un peu court jeune homme !!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Essaies d'être plus précis ...

C'est un pb de chroot ou de noyau (nforce2)???

----------

## SgW

pb avec le noyau

1) j'ai pas de s-ata au démarrage

2) le modprobe, ou insmod silraid ne passe pas (avec le chemin complet le insmod silraid fait des erreurs)

3) la compil passe et dès que je sors du chroot, j'ai un NULL POINTER EXCEPTION, ou au reboot ça me donne un kernel panic

----------

## Dom

Il fait quoi comme erreurs le insmod silraid ?

----------

## SgW

je me rappelle plus, et j'ai pas noté.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## Dom

C'est pas grave. Le silraid ne passe peut-être pas à cause d'une différence de versions des noyaux (on est dans l'environnement du LiveCD).

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est seulement le kernel panic qui t'empêche de booter normalement, sans ce Live CD. Dans ce cas, il va falloir essayer de résoudre ce problème, de booter normalement et après on pourra s'occuper du reste.

Est-ce que tu pourrais nous donner quelques précisions sur la configuration des disques durs de ta machine stp (RAID, partitionnement, etc) ? En particulier, où se trouve la partition racine ?

----------

## yoyo

 *SgW wrote:*   

> pb avec le noyau
> 
> la compil passe et dès que je sors du chroot, j'ai un NULL POINTER EXCEPTION, ou au reboot ça me donne un kernel panic

 

Tu avais bien monté toutes tes partitions avant de compiler ton noyau (/boot notamment) et modifié ton grub.conf (si besoin)???

PS : Je viens de repérer une erreur dans le post où tu décris ta méthode d'installation :"mount /dev/hda /mnt/gentoo/boot". Il manque le numéro de partition mais je pense que ça doit être une faute de frappe ...

----------

## SgW

alors j'ai trois HD :

1 HD sur le S-ATA, avec W2K dessus, je boot dessus

2 HD sur le primary channel IDE (hda, hdb)

hda1 : Linux ext3 (/mnt/gentoo/boot)

hda2 : Linux Swap

hda3 : Linux ReiserFs (/mnt/gentoo)

hda5: extend

hda6 : Windows Fat32 (pour échange W2K <-> Nux - principalement messagerie de mozilla)

hdb1 : Windows Fat32

donc pas de vrai raid installé

j'ai activé le hda1 pour booter dessus (via le fdisk de nux)

----------

## Dom

 *SgW wrote:*   

> 
> 
> après 8 heures de DL/Install au reboot j'ai :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je me demande comme yoyo si ça ne pourrait pas être une erreur dans la configuration de grub.conf. A l'occasion tu pourrais poster ton fichier stp (désolé d'être si chiant) ?

EDIT : Je voulais parler de lilo.conf puisque tu as installé lilo.

----------

## yoyo

 *SgW wrote:*   

> hda1 : Linux ext3 (/mnt/gentoo/boot)
> 
> hda2 : Linux Swap
> 
> hda3 : Linux ReiserFs (/mnt/gentoo)
> ...

 

Hum, hum ...

Dans lilo.conf, pour désigner l'emplacement de ton image, tu mets bien

"image = /boot/bzImage" et pas "image = /mnt/gentoo/boot/bzImage"comme le laisse supposer l'extrait de ton poste ci-dessus ???

Tu n'as pas oublier d'exécuter "lilo" pour prendre en compe tes modif avant de sortir du chroot ???

----------

## SgW

donc grub m'a planté ma machine la première (et dernière) fois que je l'ai installé

j'ai donc pris lilo

pour lilo j'ai fait 

```
boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=50

lba32

default=linux

image=/boot/bzImage

label=linux

read-only

root=/dev/hda3
```

comme indiqué dans la doc

un cat /etc/fstab donne un truc du genre (sauf pour les formats) :

```
/dev/hda1           /boot       ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda3           /           ext3 noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2           none        swap sw              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdrom  iso9660 noauto,ro       0 0

proc                /proc       proc defaults        0 0
```

Last edited by SgW on Tue Jul 29, 2003 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dom

A première vue je ne vois pas d'erreurs dans le lilo.conf. Par contre dans fstab il faut que tu remplaces ROOT, BOOT, etc par les partitions correspondantes (hda3, hda1, etc).

----------

## yoyo

 *SgW wrote:*   

> pour lilo j'ai fait 
> 
> ```
> boot=/dev/hda
> 
> ...

 

Je connais mal lilo mais il me semble que l'argument map doit contenir quelque chose du genre "map = /boot/System.map".

Dans tous les cas, lorsque tu exécutes "/sbin/lilo" dans ton chroot, il ne doit pas te renvoyer d'erreur.

 *SgW wrote:*   

> un cat /etc/fstab donne un truc du genre (sauf pour les formats) :
> 
> ```
> /dev/BOOT           /boot       ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2
> 
> ...

 

Je suppose que tu as remplacer les "BOOT, ROOT et SWAP" par "hda1, hda3 et hda2"

Ce que tu nommes formats, c'est "ext2 et ext3" qui ont été remplacés par "ext3 et reiserfs" ???

----------

## Dom

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je connais mal lilo mais il me semble que l'argument map doit contenir quelque chose du genre "map = /boot/System.map".
> 
> 

 

Effectivement. Je n'utilises plus lilo moi non plus mais j'ai retrouvé une copie de mon lilo.conf et j'ai bien "map = /boot/System.map". Pourtant dans le guide d'installation leur exemple de lilo.conf contient bien "map = /boot/System.map". Les deux syntaxes doivent donc fonctionner.

----------

## SgW

oui c'est bien les 

/dev/hda1 , /dev/hda2 et /dev/hda3 pour le /boot, /swap et /

je vais tester avec le system.b au lieu de boot.b

----------

## SgW

après lilo, j'ai fait l'update et j'ai un warning concernant l'affichage par défaut

j'ai une ATI Radeon 64 DDR VIVO (radeon 7200) et j'ai sélectionné dans le kernel radeon avec "*", et j'ai emergé le ati-drivers

c'est normal?

----------

## Dom

C'est lorsque tu tapes "/sbin/lilo" que tu as un warning concernant l'affichage ? Si oui il faut peut-être que tu rajoutes dans ton lilo.conf une ligne du genre : 

```
vga = 771
```

Pour la carte ATI je ne connais pas du tout, désolé...

[/code]

----------

## yoyo

Moi non plus, je n'ai pas de Radeon mais une petite recherche sur le forum french me renvoie ici.

Jettes-y un oeuil, notamment sur le post de Sergio (l'antépénultième).

----------

## SgW

merci pour la recherche... je l'vais fait pour le nforce mais pas pour ati  :Embarassed: 

----------

